# ???



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

So about a month and a half ago, hubs and I went out to dinner and had a fabulous time. We had some "spicy talk" over dinner and I was very turned on. He just had "that look" in his eyes that makes we all weak between the legs. We decided to finish dinner early and go the car. We had about twenty minutes until our movie so we drove to the top floor of an empty parking garage, went to the darkest space we could find and had some really hot, passionate "fun". 

Question: Where are some other semi-public places to have sex without getting arrested? The experience was...wow. Thrilling! We're also Christians and don't want to "expose" ourselves so, please, don't mention super public places. Notice I said "semi" public.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

AWESOME!!! We are going to have to try that one!! On our 39th anniversary trip last summer to a resort in the Riviera Maya we had sex on the beach (at night) and in the ocean.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

romantic_guy said:


> AWESOME!!! We are going to have to try that one!! On our 39th anniversary trip last summer to a resort in the Riviera Maya we had sex on the beach (at night) and in the ocean.


.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

By the way, I love your sig!


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks!! We try to live by that verse. I am so impressed by your relationship! Keep it hot and you guys will have a long marriage. By the way, the sex on the beach was during our 39th anniversary last summer (we got married at 16 & 17). 

Here are some other fun places we have had sex:

In our back yard
in a cove in the lake
in an open field
in the woods
on top of a state monument
on a hotel balcony outside our room
in a hot tub while staying in a cabin
in the Old Roman Bath House at Berkeley Springs State Park

By the way...you one lucky hubby!!! He better treat you right LOL!


----------



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

Try the search function. Question asked before


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Created2Write said:


> Oh, I am DYING to have sex on the beach! We've had sex in the woods by the beach. (We were so horny! lol.) But never on the actual beach. Sounds soooo freaking hot and romantic!


Great at the time but I one word, SAND!!! You better have a king size bed sheet around and make sure there is no wind at all that day.


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

Created2Write said:


> Oh, I am DYING to have sex on the beach! We've had sex in the woods by the beach. (We were so horny! lol.) But never on the actual beach. Sounds soooo freaking hot and romantic!


Sand gets everywhere if you're not careful  Just know you could be diggin' it out of your behind for a while LOL


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

romantic_guy said:


> Thanks!! We try to live by that verse. I am so impressed by your relationship! Keep it hot and you guys will have a long marriage. By the way, the sex on the beach was during our 39th anniversary last summer (we got married at 16 & 17).


Wow! And I thought we married young! LOL! Awesome!
Thanks. We try to keep it hot. It's important to us both. 



romantic_guy said:


> Here are some other fun places we have had sex:
> 
> In our back yard
> in a cove in the lake
> ...


Those are some good ideas.  Hahaha! He sure does. I'm a lucky wife. He's hot too, so that helps.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah, I've been warned about the sand.  I hate sand.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

We did not have a sand issue, but that is because we were about 25 yards from the ocean in a little area surrounded by plants.

Created2Write, I am a bit envious. Although our sex life is great now, it took many years to get here. Oh what we missed by not doing it like you guys are at your age!! The one great thing is that neither of us looks or acts like we are in our mid 50s. (Take a look at my album. I think my wife looks GREAT!!)


----------

